# Any Pandora listeners out there?



## Sparkie (Oct 26, 2012)

As I write this, I'm listening to my Bill Withers station (my fav!)  I've modified it somewhat to favor the older style R&B/motown sounds of the 60's and 70's mostly, with guys like Sam Cooke, Jackie Wilson, The Temptations, Aretha Franklin, Marvin Gaye, Sam & Dave, and Al Green, with a little Ray Charles thown in for good measure.

If you haven't tried Pandora, I think you owe it to yourself to at least sample what it has to offer.  Many writers listen to music while writing, and this is a way to have a wide variety at your disposal without spending a ton of money.

(No, this is not spam.  I just like Pandora.)

Anyone else have a station or two you really like?  What kind of stations do you prefer?  Has Pandora introduced you to artists or songs you didn't know about before?  What do think of Pandora?


----------



## SeverinR (Oct 26, 2012)

I have several stations set up.
Stations: Meatloaf, Journey, metallica, FFDP, and my daughters have several Country singers, some of which I have tuned into.
All depending on my state of mind.  "Peaceful easy feeling" to "Way of the fist" or "Voodoo" is pretty different music.


----------



## FatCat (Oct 26, 2012)

Triphop is a new favorite of mine. I really like writing to the smooth, mellow beats.


----------

